# Feathers vs. Vanes



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I personally used to be as feathers kinda guy until I realized how they reacted down range. Feathers tend to lay down as the arrow is coming out of the bow, and then parachute as they loose velocity down range. You will find that the added drag coming out of the bow will provide for faster correction, often providing for easier paper tuning... The added drag down range tends to be the major pitfall. Rapid velocity loss down range creates increasing sight gaps, poor ballistics, & poor overall grouping.


----------

